

Ask HN: I need to build a PCB (Printed Circuit Board), any suggestions? - lettergram

I am looking to build&#x2F;design my own circuit board. I am a CS student and have some knowledge with the process, but I would like to expand that knowledge, how would I go about doing so?<p>Specifically, I am looking to design, build, and program a PCB. I would like to communicate with the bluetooth on my phone and use&#x2F;interface with a rechargeable battery.
======
yzzxy
This may be a little early to consider but there are several websites that
will allow you to get a PCB printed (multilayered and silk screened) at small
sizes and in small runs (~3 copies) economically by filling a larger order
with a number of boards and cutting the board into the component orders.
Generally you will upload your Eagle files or whatever and then watch a
progress meter for the next board fill up over a week or so until it is
ordered and shipped. Great way to save cash when prototyping. I am on mobile
currently but I will link to an example when I get home.

